# Ford 8240 Power Supply.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

The aux power supply in the cab is not a common cigarette lighter plug--anyone have any ideas what it is?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

TJ Hendren said:


> The aux power supply in the cab is not a common cigarette lighter plug--anyone have any ideas what it is?


Is it a smaller version of a cig lighter?
If so, it's sometimes called a "Britax" plug.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Plug perhaps looks like what is shown in attachment (I think mine are only10amp fused however).

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have one of these. It plugs into that socket and has 2 USB ports for phone charger


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I have one of these. It plugs into that socket and has 2 USB ports for phone charger


Where did you find that contraption at?


----------



## CoraJase (Jul 9, 2013)

I think they are called Merit sockets. At least that's what's on my 6640


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

wheatridgefarmMD said:


> Where did you find that contraption at?


Britax is the name 
It's commonly found on European equipment


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The NH part number for the plug is 86508819.


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

JD3430, where did you get the USB adapter from? Does it need the Britax adapter first or does it plug in directly? Thanks


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Plugs in directly

Pretty sure Amazon. Might have been Ebay.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Perhaps this one might work???

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Motorcycle-Dual-USB-4-2A-Phone-Charger-with-Blue-LED-Voltmeter-Adapter-for-BMW/192533216556?_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D52885%26meid%3Da6a3c475ff91457a8374faaedb1623a5%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D192587503843%26itm%3D192533216556&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

I might let you know in a couple of weeks.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Motorcycles use them too.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

r82230 said:


> Perhaps this one might work???
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Motorcycle-Dual-USB-4-2A-Phone-Charger-with-Blue-LED-Voltmeter-Adapter-for-BMW/192533216556?_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D52885%26meid%3Da6a3c475ff91457a8374faaedb1623a5%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D192587503843%26itm%3D192533216556&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> ...


Came over weekend, plugged in last night, it's a BIG go (eg it works as surmised ). 

Larry


----------

